# Stuck in reverse



## edyost (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a IH 424 t5hat is stuck in reverse. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum edyost. How's the clutch on it? Some history on the problem? Has it always had the tenancy to stick in any gear like reverse or did it just suddenly start doing it? Sounds like the linkage is bent. Have you tried to open up the top of the transmission for a peak inside? We have a couple resident IH wizzes here that should be able to walk you right into a solution, so don't give up!


----------



## edyost (Oct 2, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum edyost. How's the clutch on it? Some history on the problem? Has it always had the tenancy to stick in any gear like reverse or did it just suddenly start doing it? Sounds like the linkage is bent. Have you tried to open up the top of the transmission for a peak inside? We have a couple resident IH wizzes here that should be able to walk you right into a solution, so don't give up!


I am not sure about the clutch. I bought the gtractor about a year ago and have used it very little. Mostly I have been working with the PTO and the clutch for that is not working. I can tow the tractor with the clutch engaged, The tractor was parked in reverse and when next started was stuck in reverse. I can work the shifter in the other forward gears but it binds up because it is still in reverse, I have started to pull the top of transmission off but got stalled because hydralic lines are in the way so I'm working to remove them.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with TB, linkage problems. Good Luck


----------



## edyost (Oct 2, 2010)

*Bent Linkage*

If it is bent linkage will I be able to tell from a top inspection or will this require me to split the tractor? It looks like the linkage is inaccessible from the top in the manual. I had an old 300 that this happened to constantly but it had a 4 bolt pattern at the base of the shift lever that came out easy and a screwdriver freed up the jam.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The shifter SHOULD go right into the tranny, so by removing the top, if you can, you should be able to figure where the problem lies.


----------

